# Aqueon Pro Heaters



## knadams (Mar 1, 2015)

Just wanted to say that after about 2.5 years my Pro 200W no longer was able to heat the tank. Power remained on, shown by the green light on the heater.

So A.) the heater was able to prevent itself from sticking on and over heating the tank
and B.) after finding my original receipt from amazon, and a brief warranty request made on Monday (12/18) my new heater (free of charge) will be arriving tomorrow, Thursday (12/21).

Great Customer Service, and true to their word on the Limited Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I had an issue with one of aqueon's standard glass heaters. Their response to my call was replacing it with a pro heater. I now run about 12 pro heaters. Excellent customer service for me.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I switched to the Eheim jagers a few years ago and they are excellent heaters, very reliable and spot on. I will admit that I do have an affinity for Eheim products but Aqueon does make good products for those on a budget.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I just bought an Aqueon Pro 200W for my 75 gallon. But I only bought it as a secondary/backup heater to my primary 300W Fluval (which I really like). The main reason I bought the Aqueon is because I needed to get my tank up to 82F + to treat an ich outbreak and the Fluval couldn't do it by itself at this time of year, too cold in the house. So I now I have the Aqueon set down to 75F and plugged into a UPS, so its being used as a backup heater only.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

What size heater do you think I'll need to keep my 55g at the recommended temp for Cichlids? My house stays at 64 during the winter, and 70 in the summer.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

ironspider said:


> What size heater do you think I'll need to keep my 55g at the recommended temp for Cichlids? My house stays at 64 during the winter, and 70 in the summer.


Why do you keep you house so cold in the winter?


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Cyphound said:


> ironspider said:
> 
> 
> > What size heater do you think I'll need to keep my 55g at the recommended temp for Cichlids? My house stays at 64 during the winter, and 70 in the summer.
> ...


I'm gone for 10 hours each day and keep mine at 65. I get off work and turn it to 70 - 72, where it stays until I leave the next morning. It actually isn't all that bad, unless you're going to undress. Then, brr.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Cyphound said:


> ironspider said:
> 
> 
> > What size heater do you think I'll need to keep my 55g at the recommended temp for Cichlids? My house stays at 64 during the winter, and 70 in the summer.
> ...


I like it very cold. But too expensive to keep it in the 60's in the summer.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

ironspider said:


> What size heater do you think I'll need to keep my 55g at the recommended temp for Cichlids? My house stays at 64 during the winter, and 70 in the summer.


Our house stays 72 in the summer and about 68 in the winter. I use a pro 250 in our 55 gal tanks.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Cyphound said:


> ironspider said:
> 
> 
> > What size heater do you think I'll need to keep my 55g at the recommended temp for Cichlids? My house stays at 64 during the winter, and 70 in the summer.
> ...


It's called free A/C. LOL


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

im have 2 - 300w on my 55g, connected to a inkbird controller... :fish: -  - 8) -  - :fish:


----------

